# Boo Agility



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love it- was looking at your youtubes the other night.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Boo rocks! You guys need to hurry up and get back to class on Thursdays! We miss you!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! 

We should be able to start coming to class really soon, I just had AP tests and now I have finals and SATs but after Saturday I'll be done with school and hopefully be able to come to class ;D


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yippee!

FYI, no class next week, or on June 21st or 28th... Just in case you didn't get Terry's email.

Good luck with finals and SATs!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! I wouldn't be able to come next week anyways (math final the following day and if I can bring that grade up .7 percent I can get all As this semester) but we should be able to come the week after that


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You go, girl! This is your Sr. Year, right?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I wish - this is my junior year, but at least it's almost over :


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Katie,

I always love watching you work with your dogs, you are very special. Does being a dog trainer, even part-time, interest you? You certainly seem like a natural.

Good luck with all of your end of year exams!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Agility.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> Katie,
> 
> I always love watching you work with your dogs, you are very special. Does being a dog trainer, even part-time, interest you? You certainly seem like a natural.
> 
> Good luck with all of your end of year exams!


Haha! I've already hit her up to come work with me! Says she's too busy... lives to far... blah, blah, blah!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Actually, be be truthful, she did say she was interested... maybe when she goes to college and ends up closer to where I teach...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I do live too far, to not waste an appalling amount of gas I'd have to be like all of you where you go to Terry's class and then run off to some other class, but then I'd get home too late or not have time to do my homework before I left ... I keep wanting to ask the city about teaching a little foundation-for-agility class at the park down the street, which hopefully would help me discourage them from going to the same icky trainers that messed us up, but I keep forgetting ...


----------



## Rivergirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Katie looks like boo is doing great!


----------

